# Microsoft says Linux violates patents



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

http://www.financialexpress.com/fe_full_story.php?content_id=164759


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

what's next?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

They are going after ALL Open Sources so it IS more then just Linux


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

but why,,, is my question....Linux and open source operating systems are the best.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

That's OK. Linux says that Microsoft violates some of their patents, so tit for tat I guess. Linus Torvolds seems very much not concerned about this announcement.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Report: Microsoft says open source violates 235 patents


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> They are going after ALL Open Sources so it IS more then just Linux


True, I suspect that OpenOffice has the potential to hit Microsoft in the wallet at least as much as Linux does.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

But at no point has MS said what patents and even if they own them. So until yo know what they are claiming its just more BS from MS.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

I got the May 21 issue of Information Week in today's mail, and there's an article in it about this Microsoft suit. 

Also on Microsoft's radar for patent infringement: Open Office.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You didn't really expect Microsoft to be nice about the open source revolution, did you? LOL

Sure, they're having a hissy fit. Linux and OpenOffice are raining on their parade. I don't see that there's much they can do about it though. Novell couldn't beat the Linux revolution, so they joined it. Microsoft will eventually do the same.

It's time for Microsoft to develop Microsoft Office for Linux.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Nevada said:


> It's time for Microsoft to develop Microsoft Office for Linux.


Like Linux users will really buy it...  lol


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

*Linux Users Say 'Sue Me First, Microsoft'*

Some users of Linux and other open-source software are inviting Microsoft to sue them

http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,132108-c,opensource/article.html


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Linux is great (I use it) - OpenOffice may be great - but when it comes to "mainstream" use (especially on the desktop), Microsoft basically owns the marketplace : always has and most likely will continue to for many years to come. 

Linux is not a threat to Microsoft - so why they even bother being concerned is beyond me.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

OntarioMan said:


> Linux is great (I use it) - OpenOffice may be great - but when it comes to "mainstream" use (especially on the desktop), Microsoft basically owns the marketplace : always has and most likely will continue to for many years to come.
> 
> Linux is not a threat to Microsoft - so why they even bother being concerned is beyond me.


I disagree.

This past April in San Francisco, both the SIIA and the Web 2.0 conferences were all about "Software as a Service" in the multi-tenent role.

Meaning, take a look at google apps ... then tell me how such an offering won't entirely scuttle MS Office's domination of the desk top for enterprises of all sizes?


----------

